# $50 24" Grizzly drum sander



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

*$50 24" Grizzly Drum Sander*

My newest tool purchase off craigslist…. A G1066 24" Grizzly Drum sander. Needs a little TLC and needed the drum motor. But for $50 couldnt resist. I have a motor on hand already, and its just missing some sheet metal. Planning on totally stripping it down and repainting and rebuilding. Will keep everyone posted if interested.
Now….









Will look something like….


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

drfixit said:


> *$50 24" Grizzly Drum Sander*
> 
> My newest tool purchase off craigslist…. A G1066 24" Grizzly Drum sander. Needs a little TLC and needed the drum motor. But for $50 couldnt resist. I have a motor on hand already, and its just missing some sheet metal. Planning on totally stripping it down and repainting and rebuilding. Will keep everyone posted if interested.
> Now….
> ...


I would say that if all the parts are there, you got a great buy!


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

drfixit said:


> *$50 24" Grizzly Drum Sander*
> 
> My newest tool purchase off craigslist…. A G1066 24" Grizzly Drum sander. Needs a little TLC and needed the drum motor. But for $50 couldnt resist. I have a motor on hand already, and its just missing some sheet metal. Planning on totally stripping it down and repainting and rebuilding. Will keep everyone posted if interested.
> Now….
> ...


everything except the main motor, and some of the sheet metal


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

drfixit said:


> *$50 24" Grizzly Drum Sander*
> 
> My newest tool purchase off craigslist…. A G1066 24" Grizzly Drum sander. Needs a little TLC and needed the drum motor. But for $50 couldnt resist. I have a motor on hand already, and its just missing some sheet metal. Planning on totally stripping it down and repainting and rebuilding. Will keep everyone posted if interested.
> Now….
> ...


Can't beat that!


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

drfixit said:


> *$50 24" Grizzly Drum Sander*
> 
> My newest tool purchase off craigslist…. A G1066 24" Grizzly Drum sander. Needs a little TLC and needed the drum motor. But for $50 couldnt resist. I have a motor on hand already, and its just missing some sheet metal. Planning on totally stripping it down and repainting and rebuilding. Will keep everyone posted if interested.
> Now….
> ...


Wow. Good job on that one. That is a bargain.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

drfixit said:


> *$50 24" Grizzly Drum Sander*
> 
> My newest tool purchase off craigslist…. A G1066 24" Grizzly Drum sander. Needs a little TLC and needed the drum motor. But for $50 couldnt resist. I have a motor on hand already, and its just missing some sheet metal. Planning on totally stripping it down and repainting and rebuilding. Will keep everyone posted if interested.
> Now….
> ...


You got an excellent deal.
I recently paid $1500+ for a 22 inch drum sander. Where are all the good craiglist deals when I am looking for tools?


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

drfixit said:


> *$50 24" Grizzly Drum Sander*
> 
> My newest tool purchase off craigslist…. A G1066 24" Grizzly Drum sander. Needs a little TLC and needed the drum motor. But for $50 couldnt resist. I have a motor on hand already, and its just missing some sheet metal. Planning on totally stripping it down and repainting and rebuilding. Will keep everyone posted if interested.
> Now….
> ...


That is a wonderful find. That is the next item on the tool list. Than and a hollow mortiser….


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

drfixit said:


> *$50 24" Grizzly Drum Sander*
> 
> My newest tool purchase off craigslist…. A G1066 24" Grizzly Drum sander. Needs a little TLC and needed the drum motor. But for $50 couldnt resist. I have a motor on hand already, and its just missing some sheet metal. Planning on totally stripping it down and repainting and rebuilding. Will keep everyone posted if interested.
> Now….
> ...


You certainly got a bargain. It will take some work but it will be well worth the effort.


----------



## paulcoyne (Nov 9, 2009)

drfixit said:


> *$50 24" Grizzly Drum Sander*
> 
> My newest tool purchase off craigslist…. A G1066 24" Grizzly Drum sander. Needs a little TLC and needed the drum motor. But for $50 couldnt resist. I have a motor on hand already, and its just missing some sheet metal. Planning on totally stripping it down and repainting and rebuilding. Will keep everyone posted if interested.
> Now….
> ...


wow bargin i would love a sander like that was only lookin at the jet 22-44 today i think i need to rob a bank or just get a sweet deal like that


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

drfixit said:


> *$50 24" Grizzly Drum Sander*
> 
> My newest tool purchase off craigslist…. A G1066 24" Grizzly Drum sander. Needs a little TLC and needed the drum motor. But for $50 couldnt resist. I have a motor on hand already, and its just missing some sheet metal. Planning on totally stripping it down and repainting and rebuilding. Will keep everyone posted if interested.
> Now….
> ...


Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## trimmer (Dec 23, 2008)

drfixit said:


> *$50 24" Grizzly Drum Sander*
> 
> My newest tool purchase off craigslist…. A G1066 24" Grizzly Drum sander. Needs a little TLC and needed the drum motor. But for $50 couldnt resist. I have a motor on hand already, and its just missing some sheet metal. Planning on totally stripping it down and repainting and rebuilding. Will keep everyone posted if interested.
> Now….
> ...


Good deal you got there.
I have the 1066, about 12 yrs. now.Have to replace the convayor belt Grizz wants 189.00 for new belt.
One thing i did along time ago was cover the drums for the hook and loop sanding system. Made a huge difference.


----------



## OhValleyWoodandWool (Nov 9, 2009)

drfixit said:


> *$50 24" Grizzly Drum Sander*
> 
> My newest tool purchase off craigslist…. A G1066 24" Grizzly Drum sander. Needs a little TLC and needed the drum motor. But for $50 couldnt resist. I have a motor on hand already, and its just missing some sheet metal. Planning on totally stripping it down and repainting and rebuilding. Will keep everyone posted if interested.
> Now….
> ...


Whata find


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

drfixit said:


> *$50 24" Grizzly Drum Sander*
> 
> My newest tool purchase off craigslist…. A G1066 24" Grizzly Drum sander. Needs a little TLC and needed the drum motor. But for $50 couldnt resist. I have a motor on hand already, and its just missing some sheet metal. Planning on totally stripping it down and repainting and rebuilding. Will keep everyone posted if interested.
> Now….
> ...


nice score. I am very jealous. (not that I could fit it in my shop)


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

drfixit said:


> *$50 24" Grizzly Drum Sander*
> 
> My newest tool purchase off craigslist…. A G1066 24" Grizzly Drum sander. Needs a little TLC and needed the drum motor. But for $50 couldnt resist. I have a motor on hand already, and its just missing some sheet metal. Planning on totally stripping it down and repainting and rebuilding. Will keep everyone posted if interested.
> Now….
> ...


jm.. not quite sure where in my shop it is going to go…. but that never stopped me before


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

drfixit said:


> *$50 24" Grizzly Drum Sander*
> 
> My newest tool purchase off craigslist…. A G1066 24" Grizzly Drum sander. Needs a little TLC and needed the drum motor. But for $50 couldnt resist. I have a motor on hand already, and its just missing some sheet metal. Planning on totally stripping it down and repainting and rebuilding. Will keep everyone posted if interested.
> Now….
> ...


Wow - now where would that sheet metal be? I mean, based on the second picture, the sides of the housing must have been cut off (!) at the horizontal frame member (or is there a seam there I can't see?).


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

drfixit said:


> *$50 24" Grizzly Drum Sander*
> 
> My newest tool purchase off craigslist…. A G1066 24" Grizzly Drum sander. Needs a little TLC and needed the drum motor. But for $50 couldnt resist. I have a motor on hand already, and its just missing some sheet metal. Planning on totally stripping it down and repainting and rebuilding. Will keep everyone posted if interested.
> Now….
> ...


it all just unscrewed… the side panels are square, the top is what gives it the shape. Luckly with it being Grizzly I was able to go on their website and down load parts break down sheets.


----------



## trimmer (Dec 23, 2008)

drfixit said:


> *$50 24" Grizzly Drum Sander*
> 
> My newest tool purchase off craigslist…. A G1066 24" Grizzly Drum sander. Needs a little TLC and needed the drum motor. But for $50 couldnt resist. I have a motor on hand already, and its just missing some sheet metal. Planning on totally stripping it down and repainting and rebuilding. Will keep everyone posted if interested.
> Now….
> ...


If you need to replace the conveyor belt, Griz has a remove and install service sheet. Just call them they will email it to you.


----------



## unohombre (Nov 25, 2009)

drfixit said:


> *$50 24" Grizzly Drum Sander*
> 
> My newest tool purchase off craigslist…. A G1066 24" Grizzly Drum sander. Needs a little TLC and needed the drum motor. But for $50 couldnt resist. I have a motor on hand already, and its just missing some sheet metal. Planning on totally stripping it down and repainting and rebuilding. Will keep everyone posted if interested.
> Now….
> ...


You selected a good basic product. Every tool I have that is made by Grizzly is well made, and replacement parts are easy to come by through Grizz. I'm lucky to live about 60-miles from the Springfield, MO Grizzly complex (massive setup), so I can give myself a break on shipping.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

drfixit said:


> *$50 24" Grizzly Drum Sander*
> 
> My newest tool purchase off craigslist…. A G1066 24" Grizzly Drum sander. Needs a little TLC and needed the drum motor. But for $50 couldnt resist. I have a motor on hand already, and its just missing some sheet metal. Planning on totally stripping it down and repainting and rebuilding. Will keep everyone posted if interested.
> Now….
> ...


nice work on machine and blog.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

drfixit said:


> *$50 24" Grizzly Drum Sander*
> 
> My newest tool purchase off craigslist…. A G1066 24" Grizzly Drum sander. Needs a little TLC and needed the drum motor. But for $50 couldnt resist. I have a motor on hand already, and its just missing some sheet metal. Planning on totally stripping it down and repainting and rebuilding. Will keep everyone posted if interested.
> Now….
> ...


what a steel.


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

*Tearing it down and polishing*

In the last few days I have removed the glue from the drums that held the velcro on, cleaned them up and taken the machine completley apart. 
One drum cleaned…. 








Both drums cleaned and removed….
















The hold down rollers and top brackets removed…








The empty frame…








Well for some reason I couldnt sleep, so I came out to the work shop early this morning. I started cleaning, polishing and painting small parts, and due to the fine sanding dust, I waxed each moving part so that it acts like a lube with out the sticky mess of grease. 








After refinishng the rest of the small parts I will make the missing side panels.

More to come if anyone seems interested, as this is my first blog about a project as I go through it.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

drfixit said:


> *Tearing it down and polishing*
> 
> In the last few days I have removed the glue from the drums that held the velcro on, cleaned them up and taken the machine completley apart.
> One drum cleaned….
> ...


This is looking pretty good. I really enjoy seeing tools, like this one, that have been abused and get a new lease on life. This is going to be an interesting series to follow.


----------



## Ampeater (Feb 21, 2008)

drfixit said:


> *Tearing it down and polishing*
> 
> In the last few days I have removed the glue from the drums that held the velcro on, cleaned them up and taken the machine completley apart.
> One drum cleaned….
> ...


I agree, keep it up.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

drfixit said:


> *Tearing it down and polishing*
> 
> In the last few days I have removed the glue from the drums that held the velcro on, cleaned them up and taken the machine completley apart.
> One drum cleaned….
> ...


I have never had the need to tear mine down all the way but I am not intimidated by it. These machines are pretty simple. The parts are easily and quickly obtained with a call to Grizzly.

I have replaced the belts once, the rub collars, and the velcro on the drums without frustration, only a little time.

I want to warn you that you will absolutely need a 1 micron canister filter for this thing or you will kill yourself with the dust. The finest dust, which is the worst, passes right through the cloth bags and you will cough up brown goo for days after using this machine.

I upgraded my filter with a retro fit kit from Penn State.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

drfixit said:


> *Tearing it down and polishing*
> 
> In the last few days I have removed the glue from the drums that held the velcro on, cleaned them up and taken the machine completley apart.
> One drum cleaned….
> ...


That is quite a restoration you have taken on. It will have a lot more meaning to you than a tool you simply went out and purchased. Nice job so far. Keep posting progress info.
Thanks


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

drfixit said:


> *Tearing it down and polishing*
> 
> In the last few days I have removed the glue from the drums that held the velcro on, cleaned them up and taken the machine completley apart.
> One drum cleaned….
> ...


The dust should not be a problem… I have a 55 gallon drum with a thein cyclone, then the out put of the dust collector runs through the wall out into the woods 20 feet, so what ever the cyclone doesnt get, is filtered by the trees and bushes. BUt thanks for the heads up on that. 








The only reason I am taking it to this extreme is because it has been abused, and has sat in someones garage for no telling how long. I am finding bushings stuck, a few missing parts and such. so, I am checking each and every part. You are right that it is a very simple machine, and the manual with parts breakdown can be downloaded which is a help.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

drfixit said:


> *Tearing it down and polishing*
> 
> In the last few days I have removed the glue from the drums that held the velcro on, cleaned them up and taken the machine completley apart.
> One drum cleaned….
> ...


I would like to see your progress as well …thank you : )


----------



## unohombre (Nov 25, 2009)

drfixit said:


> *Tearing it down and polishing*
> 
> In the last few days I have removed the glue from the drums that held the velcro on, cleaned them up and taken the machine completley apart.
> One drum cleaned….
> ...


I look forward to seeing the finished product. Both sanding and planing systems are on my need-to list.


----------



## gabill (May 24, 2009)

drfixit said:


> *Tearing it down and polishing*
> 
> In the last few days I have removed the glue from the drums that held the velcro on, cleaned them up and taken the machine completley apart.
> One drum cleaned….
> ...


Good job and I like the vac system to.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

drfixit said:


> *Tearing it down and polishing*
> 
> In the last few days I have removed the glue from the drums that held the velcro on, cleaned them up and taken the machine completley apart.
> One drum cleaned….
> ...


DC looks good to go!


----------



## peggyraye (Jan 1, 2010)

drfixit said:


> *Tearing it down and polishing*
> 
> In the last few days I have removed the glue from the drums that held the velcro on, cleaned them up and taken the machine completley apart.
> One drum cleaned….
> ...


Hey Doc, Thanks for the heads up on this site and the chance meeting yesterday. I like what you have done in the past year. Especially the money saving tips. Will be in touch soon to see your shop. I need a blue drum to start my vac system if you run across one, or a vac system cheap: im me!
prh


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

*Settled on the paint color... going to be different.*

Still sanding down, wire brushing, and cleaning up part this weekend.
THe table with the conveor belt removed…








I'm thinking the wood is too thick, someone has put 3/4" ply on it. I plan on using 1/2" covered with formica for the belt to ride on. After removing the plywood and adjustment screws, giving it a good sanding and wire brushing…









The height screws are being cleaned and waxed up.









The geared motor checked out good, so time to sand and paint.

























And finally about the color…. I know a lot of people love Grizzly, and I hope I dont offend anyone by going away from their colors… but I like being a bit different. So going from green to….








PURPLE!


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

drfixit said:


> *Settled on the paint color... going to be different.*
> 
> Still sanding down, wire brushing, and cleaning up part this weekend.
> THe table with the conveor belt removed…
> ...


any chance you're a vikings fan! purple curtain???


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

drfixit said:


> *Settled on the paint color... going to be different.*
> 
> Still sanding down, wire brushing, and cleaning up part this weekend.
> THe table with the conveor belt removed…
> ...


No, just one of my favorite colors


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

drfixit said:


> *Settled on the paint color... going to be different.*
> 
> Still sanding down, wire brushing, and cleaning up part this weekend.
> THe table with the conveor belt removed…
> ...


Interesting. The paint job will certainly make this a unique piece.

By the way if you get a chance to look at Dadoo's shop you will see that you two share an interest in the color purple.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

drfixit said:


> *Settled on the paint color... going to be different.*
> 
> Still sanding down, wire brushing, and cleaning up part this weekend.
> THe table with the conveor belt removed…
> ...


Perfect!


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

drfixit said:


> *Settled on the paint color... going to be different.*
> 
> Still sanding down, wire brushing, and cleaning up part this weekend.
> THe table with the conveor belt removed…
> ...


I'm loving this blog. I'm planning to do something very similar with a grizzly 8 inch jointer. It was sitting in a dirt floored shed for about 5 yrs. I've taken most of it apart but haven't had time to do much cleaning. I'm planning to get everythign all fixed up, but will do the motor/bearing stuff last ( I need to get 220 wired first). maybe I'll try and blog it too.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

drfixit said:


> *Settled on the paint color... going to be different.*
> 
> Still sanding down, wire brushing, and cleaning up part this weekend.
> THe table with the conveor belt removed…
> ...


Looks more like Lilac than purple. Nice build. Its really going to be nice when you are done.


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

*Recycling day*

Ok, so as we know, most of the sheet metal panels are missing. I could buy them from Grizzly, but my dad scraps old airconditioners. He gets big roof top units with large flat sheet metal… so time to recycle.
Starting with this…









Using my multimaster I scrape off the glued on insulation…









Then using a plasma cutter to cut the panels to size…









Saving $165 by not buying premade panels from Grizzly…









Now just grind the edges and sand the panels down, a little primer and paint…


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

drfixit said:


> *Recycling day*
> 
> Ok, so as we know, most of the sheet metal panels are missing. I could buy them from Grizzly, but my dad scraps old airconditioners. He gets big roof top units with large flat sheet metal… so time to recycle.
> Starting with this…
> ...


Great job on recycleing. Love the fact of you and dad working together to salvage some good material.

I agree with the "make it not buy it" attitude. A little more time and effort, but well worth the savings.

Keep it up.

Scrappy


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

drfixit said:


> *Recycling day*
> 
> Ok, so as we know, most of the sheet metal panels are missing. I could buy them from Grizzly, but my dad scraps old airconditioners. He gets big roof top units with large flat sheet metal… so time to recycle.
> Starting with this…
> ...


Wow….this is turning into a really good project. I really like that cutting pic. Making sheet metal covers will keep that professional look to the machine. The color will look kind of crazy when its all done. Looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

drfixit said:


> *Recycling day*
> 
> Ok, so as we know, most of the sheet metal panels are missing. I could buy them from Grizzly, but my dad scraps old airconditioners. He gets big roof top units with large flat sheet metal… so time to recycle.
> Starting with this…
> ...


Love the recycle as well… Coming along nicely…


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

*The Purple Monster is getting closer!*

Almost all the sheet metal is made and painted. Only have the top to make, then gotta get up the money to order a new conveyor belt and a few small parts from Grizzly. Meanwhile i have just a few parts to wire brush, clean and paint.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

drfixit said:


> *The Purple Monster is getting closer!*
> 
> Almost all the sheet metal is made and painted. Only have the top to make, then gotta get up the money to order a new conveyor belt and a few small parts from Grizzly. Meanwhile i have just a few parts to wire brush, clean and paint.


Beautiful!


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

drfixit said:


> *The Purple Monster is getting closer!*
> 
> Almost all the sheet metal is made and painted. Only have the top to make, then gotta get up the money to order a new conveyor belt and a few small parts from Grizzly. Meanwhile i have just a few parts to wire brush, clean and paint.


"The purple poplar eater"

Nice looking restoration. That in itself is value but do you think you will be ahead on costs when you are done?

Lee


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

drfixit said:


> *The Purple Monster is getting closer!*
> 
> Almost all the sheet metal is made and painted. Only have the top to make, then gotta get up the money to order a new conveyor belt and a few small parts from Grizzly. Meanwhile i have just a few parts to wire brush, clean and paint.


Way ahead… $50 to buy it… $20 or so in paint, Approx $280 Parts…. or new... $1589 Plus the enjoyment of rebuilding it. Like the name you came up for it.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

drfixit said:


> *The Purple Monster is getting closer!*
> 
> Almost all the sheet metal is made and painted. Only have the top to make, then gotta get up the money to order a new conveyor belt and a few small parts from Grizzly. Meanwhile i have just a few parts to wire brush, clean and paint.


This is looking better with each post. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

drfixit said:


> *The Purple Monster is getting closer!*
> 
> Almost all the sheet metal is made and painted. Only have the top to make, then gotta get up the money to order a new conveyor belt and a few small parts from Grizzly. Meanwhile i have just a few parts to wire brush, clean and paint.


Great to follow this one. Nice job so far and I love the custom paint job.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

drfixit said:


> *The Purple Monster is getting closer!*
> 
> Almost all the sheet metal is made and painted. Only have the top to make, then gotta get up the money to order a new conveyor belt and a few small parts from Grizzly. Meanwhile i have just a few parts to wire brush, clean and paint.


Would love to have access to the goodies you guys have in the States. We rarely get a used tool for sale in our area. I have never seen one worth buying or restoring either. It's very sparsely populated and not too many woodworkers here. That's a great job you are doing on the sander and well worth the effort and small cost. You will have a fantastic machine when finished.


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

drfixit said:


> *The Purple Monster is getting closer!*
> 
> Almost all the sheet metal is made and painted. Only have the top to make, then gotta get up the money to order a new conveyor belt and a few small parts from Grizzly. Meanwhile i have just a few parts to wire brush, clean and paint.


The pride of restoring it is worth any price you can pay for new.


----------



## trimmer (Dec 23, 2008)

drfixit said:


> *The Purple Monster is getting closer!*
> 
> Almost all the sheet metal is made and painted. Only have the top to make, then gotta get up the money to order a new conveyor belt and a few small parts from Grizzly. Meanwhile i have just a few parts to wire brush, clean and paint.


Very sexy color!!!
Are you going to get the heavy duty conveyor belt or the standard belt?? I have too change mine out too.
Mine is 13 yrs. old and used alot, started to fray on the inner liner so i glued it with E6100 so far so good.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

drfixit said:


> *The Purple Monster is getting closer!*
> 
> Almost all the sheet metal is made and painted. Only have the top to make, then gotta get up the money to order a new conveyor belt and a few small parts from Grizzly. Meanwhile i have just a few parts to wire brush, clean and paint.


Cool! My buddy owns one of these and he just put on the Velcro upgrade kit and it changed it into a much better sander! You used to have to wind the paper on and clip and packing tape the ends….and if you went too deep with the removal it, would squeal loudly. Now it sands more even and the dust doesn't cake up the paper. If you havn't already consiidered it i would look into it!

Nice paint…maybe needs a red/yellow flame job!


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

drfixit said:


> *The Purple Monster is getting closer!*
> 
> Almost all the sheet metal is made and painted. Only have the top to make, then gotta get up the money to order a new conveyor belt and a few small parts from Grizzly. Meanwhile i have just a few parts to wire brush, clean and paint.


Trimmer- I plan on using the standard one… that what was on here and it is just frayed on the edges.
Brad - That was one of the things I am planning on ordering from Grizzly for it, the machine had velcro on it when I got it, but it was wrinkled and in bad shape.


----------



## trimmer (Dec 23, 2008)

drfixit said:


> *The Purple Monster is getting closer!*
> 
> Almost all the sheet metal is made and painted. Only have the top to make, then gotta get up the money to order a new conveyor belt and a few small parts from Grizzly. Meanwhile i have just a few parts to wire brush, clean and paint.


drfixit:
Order you velcro and sanding rolls from SUPERGRIT.COM
Very nice people there, and good paper too.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

drfixit said:


> *The Purple Monster is getting closer!*
> 
> Almost all the sheet metal is made and painted. Only have the top to make, then gotta get up the money to order a new conveyor belt and a few small parts from Grizzly. Meanwhile i have just a few parts to wire brush, clean and paint.


Looking very good Doc. Maybe add a little Grizzly green on some accent pieces and a big "Joker" head on the bottom panel with a "Why so serious?" caption. ( :<


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

drfixit said:


> *The Purple Monster is getting closer!*
> 
> Almost all the sheet metal is made and painted. Only have the top to make, then gotta get up the money to order a new conveyor belt and a few small parts from Grizzly. Meanwhile i have just a few parts to wire brush, clean and paint.


How's the refurb going?

Lee


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

drfixit said:


> *The Purple Monster is getting closer!*
> 
> Almost all the sheet metal is made and painted. Only have the top to make, then gotta get up the money to order a new conveyor belt and a few small parts from Grizzly. Meanwhile i have just a few parts to wire brush, clean and paint.


very nice


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

drfixit said:


> *The Purple Monster is getting closer!*
> 
> Almost all the sheet metal is made and painted. Only have the top to make, then gotta get up the money to order a new conveyor belt and a few small parts from Grizzly. Meanwhile i have just a few parts to wire brush, clean and paint.


No Grizzly Green?


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

drfixit said:


> *The Purple Monster is getting closer!*
> 
> Almost all the sheet metal is made and painted. Only have the top to make, then gotta get up the money to order a new conveyor belt and a few small parts from Grizzly. Meanwhile i have just a few parts to wire brush, clean and paint.


Kinda got put on back burner…. building a new bedroom on my house…. but soon getting back into the shop. After all, going to need a new bedroom furniture set!


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

*Finally Getting closer to done!*

Well no that it has cooled down I can get back out in the shop and back to work! Got a 1-1/2 horsepower motor to run the drums, got a replacement chain for the conveor belt. Would like to have replaced the conveor belt to, but money is too tight for now. I wired it all up today and noticed that the rear drum seems to be slightly out of round on one end. So now i need to figure out what is wrong there, then built the top and dust port.


----------

